# Help! High school junior in need of some advice!



## dinski (Apr 25, 2007)

Just a little back story first.

I'm 17 going on 18, and I've just been making movies here in high school in the video classes, and I've received several awards with my production group. I know I like working with the programs best, and that is what I'm best at. (final cut, livetype, and all the others that I have no clue how to use but want to.) So I'm not so sure that I'd want to be essentially making my own films, but rather editing or working with those programs in some way in a post production setting on others films. That's why I'm not entirely sure whether I should go for a general film/post production degree, a media production degree (which has a lot of broadcast/tv stuff in it that I don't really know if I want) or something like a VFX major. I know I don't want to be doing animation full on, it would help to know maybe, but I really wish to stay with video post production in some way. Also I'm not entirely sure I want to go to an art school, I'd really like to have some sort of "college expirence" if that makes any sense. I'd like to have to ability to minor in a non art related field or have the possibility to change my major to something not art related (although that's highly unlikely, I'd like to have the security.) I'm really quite confused.  If you guys have any kind of advice or schools to consider, I'd appreciate it.

Should I get a basic film or film production degree or something a little different? I know there isn't exactly an editing major, but I know I'd like to work with post production programs as I said. Are there any places (other than RIT) that offer a specialization where you can work on post production tasks such as editing rather than shooting your own films?

-Where do you suggest going to remedy my interests? (best in Northeast, East Coast)

- Do you think I should stay away from a Communications degree that would have TV or Broadcast attached to it? I don't really want to work with broadcast stuff, but I'm open to advice.

-Like a lot of you, I'd assume you didn't know exactly where you were going to end up after getting a degree in this field. So for the guys who have gotten out of college, What did you go for, where did you go, and what are you doing now/do you frequently feel strapped for cash?

I really appreciate any kind of advice or help from anybody at all, and I thank you for reading through my issues  

And oh yeah....Here is my production crew's latest award winning film. It won Best Narrative Comedy in the New York State Capital Region Media Arts Festival, and was just accepted to be screened for competition in The Westport Youth Film Festival.

Let me know what you think!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcJaVXmGDPs


----------



## dinski (Apr 26, 2007)

anybody? please?


----------



## yawnface86 (Apr 26, 2007)

if you enjoy post production I would stick to that. most college will have you do everything but you will have to edit, the reason they do that is so that you get to know everything else and try it all before you know for sure what you will be good at. 

a lot of colleges have mentor programs to help you get jobs after you graduate (the major ones that is with big $$ and names backing them)

if you know you want to do film do film and stick to it. 

communications degree in tv or broadcasting will get you to that, tv and broadcasting. a communications degree as a bachlors then going to grad school for film may work too but why waste the time? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Film_school 
has a list of all the film schools in each state, take a peak check out their websites and find one that catches your eye  hope that helps a little


----------



## dinski (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks for your advice yawnface.

I've been told SEVERAL times to not worry about going to a "film school" because it costs so much more, especially when I'd rather work with video and not really touch film due to it's high costs and long gone technology.

I think it would be better for me to just go to a regular 4 year university and get some sort of degree in communications or video. Hofstra has a audio/video/film(or tv?) major which seems cool. But also, Emerson looks like it has a lot of stuff that I'd want to do, except there isn't really the option of switching my major to something like graphic design or a different liberal arts subject


----------



## braininabox (Apr 27, 2007)

> Originally posted by dinski:
> I've been told SEVERAL times to not worry about going to a "film school" because it costs so much more, especially when I'd rather work with video and not really touch film due to it's high costs and long gone technology.



Correct me if Im wrong, but the majority of projects at film schools are digital. There are 16mm and 35mm projects, but not as many. 
Also I wouldnt be so quick to discredit film school. Even though the price is higher, you still get major benefits such as being able to work on a film set every weekend if you so desire, doing what you love for 4 years, and making all sorts of connections with others trying to break into the industry. Other Liberal Arts colleges may have a degree along the lines of communication/video but it really lacks the same atmosphere. 

I have heard that SCAD has an excellent VFX program. Even though the tuition is 20K a year for out-of-state students, it is very easy to hack off a huge chunk. (I got offered 10K a year just for my SAT scores)


----------



## CWhit (May 2, 2007)

Have you thought of getting your undergrad in business and then getting a MFA in Film?  The best question to ask yourself is what do you want to do and what do you need to do it?  You want to be an editor.  What will a film degree do for you?  Very little is the answer to that question.  10,000 film graduates each year...how many of them land jobs in the industry?  The business degree does several things for you.  It gives you a way to make money, buy top of the line equipment and edit.  You don't need a degree to be an editor...you don't need a degree to be a director, etc.  80% of success in the film business is related to business...not the creative side.  If you want to be an editor then edit.  Read every editing book and filmmaking book on the planet.  Volunteer to edit independent films...that is the way to get to where you want to get to.  Your calling card in the film business is a film or films...not a degree.


----------



## dinski (May 17, 2007)

I know I don't really want to go for anything like business, I'm pretty sure I want to go for film. Hopefully into a heavilly digital curriculum. In a few weeks I'll know my SAT scores, but I think my GPA is going to wind up to be about a 3.1-3.2ish unweighted with 5-7 honors classes overall.

My video teacher insists that I apply to NYU and USC and places like that, and that any other place would be "selling myself short." He has also recommended Emerson, but I think that Emerson would limit me to film and communications, which worries me because there is always the possibility (no matter how rare) that I change my mind and want to pursue some other profession.


----------



## dinski (May 24, 2007)

I'm upset because I just got my SAT scores back.

I got a 1690

540 Math
610 Reading
540 Writing

Now, with that and a 3.2 GPA, I feel like I'm going nowhere for college.


----------

